# Lane Keep Assist seems missing - and technical Cross Sport questions



## cryption1 (Jun 2, 2020)

We just purchased a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport VR6 4motion. It's an SE w/Technology package in Pure Grey. My challenge is that lane keep assist seems to be missing? When I go to select it from Assist systems - I see blind spot, rear traffic, and front assist - but Lane Keep isn't in the list of systems. Also, I see a symbol I can't find any information about. It looks like the lane keep assist symbol, with an hour glass like it's waiting for the system to activate maybe? I also get ACC disabled in the cluster. The vehicle was purchased Friday, if it seems worth taking back to the dealer I will - but if I could fix it myself I would prefer that. We are trying to stay as self isolated as we can to avoid getting COVID.


----------



## cryption1 (Jun 2, 2020)

I need 5 posts before I can post a pic, so I'll post them up in a minute


----------



## Barredowl (Oct 28, 2019)

*Been there*

When I bought my 2019 Atlas I bought the same package you did: SE 4Motion with Technology.

I neglected to try lane assist and the parking sensors before closing the deal. Once I got home and tried everything out, I realized that lane assist and parking sensors are not available on that trim level.

I took it back and traded for a better SEL 4Motion and ended up with what I thought I was getting in the first place. I also complained that the sales agent neglected to tell me, even thought I asked about these features, that I'd have to upgrade to an SEL to get all that I wanted.


----------



## cryption1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Barredowl said:


> When I bought my 2019 Atlas I bought the same package you did: SE 4Motion with Technology.
> 
> I neglected to try lane assist and the parking sensors before closing the deal. Once I got home and tried everything out, I realized that lane assist and parking sensors are not available on that trim level.
> 
> I took it back and traded for a better SEL 4Motion and ended up with what I thought I was getting in the first place. I also complained that the sales agent neglected to tell me, even thought I asked about these features, that I'd have to upgrade to an SEL to get all that I wanted.


Thanks for the reply - I'm talking to the dealer and you are correct. The Lane keep assist is part of the Traffic Jam Assist package on the SEL or SEL Premium.

What's funny is my dad has a 2019 Atlas SE w/Technology and it HAS the lane keep assist. They must have changed it up a little and I didn't double check.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Have get SEL to get camera above mirror to have lane keep assist.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe I'm getting some of the terminology confused but our '19 SE w/Tech has lane assist.
Lane assist is where it will help you keep it in between the lines, correct? And if you don't turn on your turn signal it will forcefully try to keep you in your original lane, yes? 
Also has a little icon on the cluster that is orange when it is not active and green when active?
We do not have parking sensors though, nor overhead camera obviously. Don't think it has traffic jam assist. I'm assuming that has something to do with factory navigation...which again I do not believe it has.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tja includes lane centering which is the next gen lkas. 

Since tja only comes on SEL and up you no longer get lkas in se tech trim levels of either Atlas. 

Five steps forward, two steps back.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

vbrad26 said:


> Maybe I'm getting some of the terminology confused but our '19 SE w/Tech has lane assist.
> Lane assist is where it will help you keep it in between the lines, correct? And if you don't turn on your turn signal it will forcefully try to keep you in your original lane, yes?
> Also has a little icon on the cluster that is orange when it is not active and green when active?
> We do not have parking sensors though, nor overhead camera obviously. Don't think it has traffic jam assist. I'm assuming that has something to do with factory navigation...which again I do not believe it has.


You do not have lane keep assist. You have the front and back sensors for parking and traffic backing up or parking forward. And you have blind spot monitors. But you do not have the camera over the rear view mirror for lane keep that helps keep it center in your lane. Only SEL and SEL premium have that.


----------



## DLD (Oct 18, 2015)

...has anyone had the lane assist be far too sensitive? Just picked up our new ride 3 days ago. (2020 CS SEL P R-Line) On the first big trip, it was as if it didn't know my hands were on the wheel. Anyone else heard of this? Another thread?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DLD said:


> ...has anyone had the lane assist be far too sensitive? Just picked up our new ride 3 days ago. (2020 CS SEL P R-Line) On the first big trip, it was as if it didn't know my hands were on the wheel. Anyone else heard of this? Another thread?


So, you have read that section in the OM then? And maybe give it more than 3 days for you to get use to the vehicle characteristics.


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

DLD said:


> ...has anyone had the lane assist be far too sensitive? Just picked up our new ride 3 days ago. (2020 CS SEL P R-Line) On the first big trip, it was as if it didn't know my hands were on the wheel. Anyone else heard of this? Another thread?


I agree. My wife and I both thing it's too sensitive. I'm going to shut it off on her driving profile (it's her daily driver) and see how she prefers that. I'm not used to that type of system anyway, so I don't really care if we disable it.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

DLD said:


> ...has anyone had the lane assist be far too sensitive? Just picked up our new ride 3 days ago. (2020 CS SEL P R-Line) On the first big trip, it was as if it didn't know my hands were on the wheel. Anyone else heard of this? Another thread?


What do you mean by "too sensitive"? Its correcting aggressively?


----------



## DLD (Oct 18, 2015)

It doesn't correct aggressively, thankfully - BUT it will leave a message on the screen telling you to put your hands back on the wheel and could make a chime. Which, if you're using the Digital Cockpit and GPS...you're going to find the messages less than spectacular. :laugh:


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

If you are stopped and go into the vehicle settings in the head unit you can go into safety or something section and go to lane keep settings and turn on or off the lane keep assist adaptive learning. Mine was delivered with this turned off. And the car would bounce side to side in its lane. With it turned on it uses the camera more to keep it centered. You do have to keep a hand on the wheel. Which honestly is a smart move on their part. I did notice that if you don't use the turn single when changing lanes, which you should be doing anyhow, it makes it very hard to change lanes.


----------

